# empty print file



## dozonoff (Nov 12, 2003)

I am unable to print because print center says I have an "empty print file." This problem started happening after choking my HP Laserwriter 1200N with trying to print a webpage. No amount of rebooting, deleting/adding printers, etc. works. Now under 10.3.1 same problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2003)

What driver version are you using? You should have 3.0a.  If not go to the HP web site>support and drivers. Select you printer model and OS X. It will bring you to a direct download. 

Then empty your print center and install the driver.  You should also repair permissions with Disk Utility in your utility folder. Click on verify, then repair.


----------



## dozonoff (Nov 13, 2003)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> What driver version are you using? You should have 3.0a.  If not go to the HP web site>support and drivers. Select you printer model and OS X. It will bring you to a direct download.
> 
> Then empty your print center and install the driver.  You should also repair permissions with Disk Utility in your utility folder. Click on verify, then repair.



thanks for the info. I had done most of that. I also powercycled the hpjectdirect interface module with no effect, but after installing 10.3 powercycling that seemed to do the trick. go figure. anyway, thanks for the advice.


----------

